# Petition Opposes PA. Pheasant Program Changes



## cnmrosko (Jun 8, 2004)

*Petition opposes PA. pheasant program changes*


The Pennsylvania Game Commission plans to make cuts to it's excellent pheasant stocking program. They are closing 2 of the four pheasant game farms that they previously operated and are planning to outsource some of their pheasant propagation to private farms. 


Below is a Petition to oppose certain changes to Pennsylvania's pheasant stocking program. We need everyone to sign this petition and help us by getting your hunting pals to sign as well. This is an online petition, and the link to it is below:



http://thebirdhuntingsociety.weebly.com/petitions.html


"Just thought I would give everyone time to comment. Meeting this Sunday at 2PM in Harrisburg. On the table will be the phez program and the idea of a stamp. Skip Klinger, president of the Palmyra Sportsman Club will be there to voice his and our support of a phez stamp. Of the 6 commissioners 2 want the whole program to go away, very sad I think. Today was the last day for 14 employees working at the 2 game farms they are closing. Please comment to Skip or the game commission. 


In Ohio the DNR pretty much gave up on supporting pheasant hunting statewide and if not for federal CRP subsidies it would be pretty much gone completely. 


*Ohio has also seen what was once a good huntable grouse population crash to non existence in many areas and without the pheasant's to hunt grouse definitely took on a lot more hunting pressure to where I no longer find them in many places they used to thrive. I've seen this first hand.*


The decline in Pheasant populations hasn't just been happening in Ohio and PA.

We see it happening all across the midwest including states like South Dakota.

If we don't all work together to support the traditions of upland hunting the opportunity will become pretty much a thing of the past for everyone but those who live in the most remote places or those who can afford to maintain their own private hunting estates. For many it already has.



*


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

This may be too late to expect a reply, but I'll give it a shot anyway. I'm an Ohio resident who belongs to a fish & game club located in PA that is right on the state line. 

We purchase our pheasant from a private breeder for stocking. I buy a PA non-res license every year since my buddy and I have permission at a private farm to hunt deer and turkey. However, the club is the only place in PA where we hunt pheasant. Are we required to buy the pheasant stamp? 

I've e-mailed the PGC 3 times about this and have yet to receive a reply. I've had questions answered in the past, so this makes me wonder.


----------

